# any clubs in Gainsborough / lincoln area



## garethriley73 (4 Aug 2013)

New to this and just wondered thanks


----------



## screenman (9 Aug 2013)

How many do you want? Gainsborough Aegir, Lincoln Wheelers ( which is the one I belong too) Lincoln Velo, Scunthorpe Poly CC and the list goes on and on, Newark Castle CC

I hope by the way you frequent the excellent Barron Cycles, if ever there was a shop run by enthusiast this is it.


----------



## screenman (15 Aug 2013)

Ho hum!


----------

